# 4th Siam Paragon Bangkok Royal Orchid Paradise 2010, Bangkok



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)

For anyone in Bangkok, the 4th Siam Paragon Bangkok Royal Orchid Paradise 2010 is still on until the 10th of August.

This year is not as good as previous years as the show is two months later due to the political protests we had when the show was meant to be on in early June.

This is the entrance display to the show. 

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)

The sales booths


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)

The benched plants


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just a little thing for the collection


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)

The Paphs


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 6, 2010)

Paph thaianum


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow, I just had my 1st cup of coffee (and I need at least 3 of them to be awake), but this was really a most impressive wake-up shock !!!! Thanks Brett for all of these great pics showing lots of beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 7, 2010)

wow!! Very impressive.. Thanks for the show!


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 7, 2010)

Jean, Ramon

You are welcome. Sad to say this was not as good as last year. Hopefully things will be better with the next show and hopefully back in June when there is a better variety in bloom.

Brett


----------



## wojtek (Aug 7, 2010)

Outstanding show  Fantastic pics and orchids :drool:

I was shocked when I saw this relationship !!!

Thanks


----------



## Hera (Aug 7, 2010)

Holy Mother of Orchids!! If that was a so-so show, I can't wait to see a good one. Thank you for the awesome pictures. I couldn't believe the roots on the vandas and phals. Must be perfect growing conditions there.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 7, 2010)

wow! 
thanks!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 7, 2010)

Ohmygawd!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: Where do I even begin... Ionopsis utricularoides, vandas, paphs... Simply fantastic.. And the habenaria rhodocheila..! To die for...


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 7, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Ohmygawd!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: Where do I even begin... Ionopsis utricularoides, vandas, paphs... Simply fantastic.. And the habenaria rhodocheila..! To die for...



Just a small note on the plants.. I can get some species with CITES and ship small orders of plants. I am not a nursery, but have a few friends in the business. PM me if there is interest in species. Habs are a can do also. Just got myself 6 Myriotricha at the show with CITES at last. Been hunting a CITES cert on them for a while. Also can get Paph thaianum with CITES from a friend who flasked them, but not many plants.

Brett


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow -- That is quite a show!

Thanks for the offer, Brett. But I thought some species, e.g. thaianum, couldn't be imported into the US, CITES or not.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 7, 2010)

Boy, that is some kind of specimen of H. rhodocheila!!! Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tour! Awesome photos!

I would never leave! 

Did you come out with anything?


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, Yes. I got a few things for myself and a friend. 

I will post pics later tonight

Brett


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is what I got

This is what I have for you so far

1 x Vanda javierae flask
4 x Phal lowii flasks
1 x Phal javanica flask
1 x Paph thaianum
4 x Oeclades roseo-variegata
1 x Asco. Pirot San x Ryncho. coelestis 'pink'

1 x flask Phal stuartiana "George Vasquez" AM/AOS x Phyal stuartiana "Green"






1 x Phal speciosa "Torung #2 x Torfan #2"





1 x (Ascda Varut Fuschia x Rycho coelestis) x Aerides lawrencea









4 x seedlings of Phal World Class x Happy Valentine 





1 Ascocenda Sri-Siam x Rynchostylis gigantea "red" - the first pic is accurate colour.


----------



## raymond (Aug 8, 2010)

wow very nice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 8, 2010)

The Phal speciosa and Rhycho hybrid are fantastic! Guess you're having fun.


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, lots of fun. Will be back for more later in the week too and then a 2nd show on Wednesday nearer to home. 

Brett


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 8, 2010)

That ascocenda is BLACKKKKK..!!!  Great haul..


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 8, 2010)

crazy color on that Ascocenda Sri-Siam x Rynchostylis gigantea :drool::drool: :clap::clap: Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice photos, thanx for sharing.


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am glad to share. I will post from the show starting today also. More buys to come hahah..

Brett


----------

